# Facebook - Eigenen Gefällt mir Button erstellen



## julchen (2. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne den Standart "Gefällt mir" Button von Facebook anpassen. Im Netz hab ich überall nur die Standardsachen gefunden, welche ich aber nicht anpassen kann. Ich möchte z. B. nur ein Icon mit dem "f" oder nur das "Gefällt mir" ohne den Zusatz von "Zeige ..." oder mit dem Kästchen in dem die Personen sind, welche sich schon verlinkt haben.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## sartorial (2. März 2011)

Hallo

Entweder du nimmst den Standard-FB-Like-Button und deaktivierst im Setup "Show Faces" und wählst als Layout Style "button_count": http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/like/

Oder du bastelst dir einen (veralteten) Teilen-Button. Denn nur diesen kannst du noch modifizieren. Dieser wird jedoch von Facebook nicht mehr gefördert, da sie nur noch den Like-Button möchten. Anleitung zum Teilen-Button


----------



## moreplz (14. April 2011)

Schau mal hier: http://www.google.de/search?q=site:...&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=27b6d580d9b53067


----------

